# Is Giada De Laurentiis drop dead gorgeous or what?



## thecactuswill (Aug 12, 2006)

Who else is obsessed with this girl?  The most beautiful creature I've ever seen


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 12, 2006)

I wouldn't call her the most beautiful creature I've ever seen, but she's one of my favorite TV personalities. The only really annoying things about her are that 
a) she shows off her boobs and is constantly leaning forward in front of the camera.
b) she didn't have to work her way to becoming a TV chef, they asked HER only because of her family name.
c) she uses the same words to describe the taste of mosts foods.

But she's sweet and always seems happy like Racheal Ray, and if she's not she's good at faking it. So I still enjoy watching her.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 12, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> she shows off her boobs and is constantly leaning forward in front of the camera.


 
Thats a bad thing?


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 12, 2006)

We enjoy watching her,too. She doesn't have the best smile, in my (not so) humble opinion. As for the decolletage, well if you've got 'em flaunt 'em, I say. Rachel Ray has been getting a little risque ,as well. 
I watch for  recipes and techniques, my husband? Well....

Lyndalou


----------



## Lynan (Aug 12, 2006)

Ive always wondered if she eats anything she makes, or anything at all actually! She is rather 'small'.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 12, 2006)

Whats wrong with her smile?  Its like this >  

If you guys (or ladies) don't think shes all that great looking, than who is?  (some examples plz)


----------



## marmalady (Aug 12, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> b) she didn't have to work her way to becoming a TV chef, they asked HER only because of her family name.quote]
> 
> That's so not true! If you watched her bio, she always loved working with food - went to culinary school - worked in restaurants - worked in catering - established her own successful home chef/catering business.  My hat is off to a very tough woman who fought her way up just like the rest of us.


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2006)

I would not say that she is drop dead gorgeous, but I do think she is very attractive. Her forehead is a bit...ummm...big at times, but I am sure she could find a lot more about me that is just not right lol.

Yes she is a very pretty woman.

Lynan, she has often been asked how she stays so thin. She says she never eats a full meal. She just takes tastes of what she is making.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 12, 2006)

I could just eat her.  I would at least be trying givin the opportunity     (yummy)


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2006)

i used to think she was ugly, well, except what bb said about her camera presence.

but then they've, i mean _she's_ grown on me.  

i like her show tho. upbeat without looking too fake, a' la rachel ray. and i get some good ideas from her shows, as a lot of it is standard (true) italian cooking. a mix of italian, and italian american influences.


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2006)

None of her recipes have ever let me down.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 12, 2006)

Who cares about the food?  I want to bite into her, not the food


----------



## Lynan (Aug 12, 2006)

lolol....its all boys germs!!!   

GB...ummmmmm, weren't you off on holiday somewhere?? An Internet Cafe stop perhaps???


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2006)

LOL yeah we are leaving soon. DW is in the shower now and once she gets out I am logging off. I just had to get my last few minutes of computer time in


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2006)

so, you should have about another hour or so before she's ready?  

i usually only start to get ready to go somewhere when the last application of warpaint is applied, and the ozone layer has been depleted just above the big hair-do.


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah I expect to still be posting at 11am.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 12, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> Who cares about the food? I want to bite into her, not the food


 
_She has a lot of teeth Cactus.  Be careful she doesn't bite you back.    _


----------



## ironchef (Aug 12, 2006)

She's alright. Not out of this world but if you put her between Paula Deen and Ina Garten then she comes out looking like a supermodel. But, like marmalady said, at least she has paid her dues somewhat in the industry, unlike many of the other FoodTV personalities.


----------



## Claire (Aug 12, 2006)

There's something about a cook who is so thin her body disappears behind a medium sized pan or bowl that just puts me off.  I mean, does she actually eat anything she cooks?  Even if I only tasted the food I cook (rather than sit down to a meal of it), I still wouldn't be thin.  I think she's very pretty, but have a hard time believing that she actually eats what she cooks, and that makes me wonder about it all.


----------



## Dina (Aug 12, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Her forehead is a bit...ummm...big at times


 
I'm glad someone else agrees on this one with me.  She claimed she didn't like to be in cameras, much less have her picture taken.  Now she's even on a movie star food show "Behind the Bash".


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2006)

drop dead gorgeous, no.
she is rather cute though.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 12, 2006)

She's cute and although she can't help it but she always reminds me of a Bobble Doll.  Her head is just out of proportion to her body...unless it is a fish eye lens or something.  I'm just jealous.


----------



## Constance (Aug 12, 2006)

I think she's beautiful. And have you seen her mother? She's even more beautiful, in my opinion. 
I have no objection to the way she dresses...she wears some beautiful tops. She is tiny, and I always said I never trusted a skinny cook, but in her case, I make an exception. 
I suspect she does eat what she cooks, but she doesn't OVER eat.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 12, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I suspect she does eat what she cooks, but she doesn't OVER eat.


 
Exactly!  Plus - she's Italian - how can she NOT eat!!!!  

Also believe I saw a show of hers once that showed her with her trainer, working off all those calories!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 12, 2006)

Her mother is gorgeous!!!  Mom definately looks like Giada's sister, not her mom.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 12, 2006)

i think rachael is much better looking.  giada looks very strange.... with her waif twig body and her HUGE head, sometimes when she makes her little goofy expressions with her arms raised at her sides and showing all of her teeth i get a little nervous, as if she's going to attack me and put me in her dish.


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 12, 2006)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> We enjoy watching her,too. She doesn't have the best smile, in my (not so) humble opinion. As for the decolletage, well if you've got 'em flaunt 'em, I say. Rachel Ray has been getting a little risque ,as well.
> I watch for  recipes and techniques, my husband? Well....
> 
> Lyndalou


 I actually love Giada's smile. But I dissagree about if you've got 'em flaunt 'em, I mean its a cooking show. And she always leans right over the food. Oh, and I was just rolling my eyes when I saw Rachel Ray in the bikini pics. Rachel Ray I'm becoming less and less fond of.


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 12, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Banana Brain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marmalady (Aug 12, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> marmalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> she accepted this without having to struggle though Hollywood like a normal person.


 
 i agree with marm. fugeddaboudit!

_*normal *_people struggling in hollywood? 

bb, you need to sit down and have a cool drink... 

(btw, espeakin' of hollywood, i haven't seen mish around.)


----------



## pdswife (Aug 12, 2006)

"people come and go so quickly around here"


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 12, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i agree with marm. fugeddaboudit!
> 
> _*normal *_people struggling in hollywood?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, the normies like you and I (unless your family is famous). I'm not going to get spotted at a party and offered a cooking show. Even if I become a pro chef I won't.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 13, 2006)

The number of teeth in her mouth is frightening....


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 13, 2006)

Giada's cute enough, I suppose, but her head is enormous.  We call her by her Indian name, 'Little Big Head'.  I hope this doesn't get my hand slapped.  I mentioned something equally benign once about another FN star, and was hit from about six sides by the moderators - and it was someone I liked for the most part.  I haven't voiced opinions on topics like this since.  I didn't feel as though they approved of them.  

BC


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2006)

The food forum on the Food Network site and others became a place for trashing the FoodTV personalities.  We don't want that to happen here so we keep a tight rein on that type of talk.

Remember the old saying our moms kept repeating, "If you can't say something nice..."


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 13, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> The number of teeth in her mouth is frightening....


 
Yeah.  The human body has 32 teeth.  If you don't have all of yours, or are accustomed to others who are missing some, I imagine a full set may be frightening.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 13, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> Yeah.  The human body has 32 teeth.  If you don't have all of yours, or are accustomed to others who are missing some, I imagine a full set may be frightening.


----------



## roni1116 (Sep 7, 2006)

I love absolutely love Giada!  I've met her twice during her book signings at Williams-Sonoma.  There is nothing negative I can say about Giada.  The first time I met her she was so gracious and kind.  Oh yeah....both her cookbooks are awesome too.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 7, 2006)

I think we're all beautiful..........in our own way.  Personally, I wouldn't want someone to point out my imperfections or their idea of imperfections I have. Sorry guys but I have to say, "If you can't say anything nice then you shouldn't say anything at all".  Remember that could of been you on the other side of that camera if your life were different.  This world is ugly enough without us making it uglier.  Why not point out a positive in her.  Her passion of food is contagious.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 7, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> Who cares about the food?  I want to bite into her, not the food


Get a room.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

She is definitely attractive. I'm not obsessed or anything though. Personally I like the smile.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 7, 2006)

shes pretty, but theres something about her nose i dont just quite accept.... she is a cutie though


----------



## sattie (Sep 7, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Get a room.


 
LOL!!!  My thoughts exactly!



			
				SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I think we're all beautiful..........in our own way. Personally, I wouldn't want someone to point out my imperfections or their idea of imperfections I have. Sorry guys but I have to say, "If you can't say anything nice then you shouldn't say anything at all". Remember that could of been you on the other side of that camera if your life were different. This world is ugly enough without us making it uglier. Why not point out a positive in her. Her passion of food is contagious.


 
I have to agree.... very well put.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 7, 2006)

It was my determination when Food TV boards closed down that the influx of members would not carry on the bashing that went on over there.  I stuck to that and I still stick by it.  If you can't say something nice then don't say it at all.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 7, 2006)

If I were a mod (and I'm not, for good reason) this thread would be locked.


----------



## The Z (Sep 7, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> If I were a mod (and I'm not, for good reason) this thread would be locked.


 
I'm with you.

Z.


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2006)

Agreed   .


----------



## MJ (Sep 7, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> It was my determination when Food TV boards closed down that the influx of members would not carry on the bashing that went on over there. I stuck to that and I still stick by it. If you can't say something nice then don't say it at all.


Bump for all to see... If you can't say something nice then don't say it at all.


----------

